# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  interface graphique python

## djidji22

salut tous le monde
s'il vous plait je veux faire une interface graphique avec Pythonpour la consultation scolarit pour mon projet fin d'tude,pour permettre aux tudiants de  consulter leur notes,la moyenne.j'ai termin le programme et il marche trs bien mais dans une fenetre DOS qui affiche au dbut:Bonjour, Scolarit  votre service et c'est  l'tudiant de demander ces notes et la machine lui rpond 
comment puis-je attacher cette application dans une interface graphique Python
cordialement

----------


## PauseKawa

Bonsoir,

Donc vous avez un script en Python qui 'tourne' et vous voulez le mettre en 


> 'graphique'


Pour



> 'permettre aux tudiants de consulter leur notes,la moyenne'


A partir de l do ?: Sur le Web ? Par mail ? Sur un poste fixe ? Via une application ?

Tout est possible mais je dois vous prvenir que si vous n'arrivez qu'a 


> 'j'ai termin le programme et il marche trs bien mais dans une fenetre DOS qui affiche au dbut:Bonjour, Scolarit  votre service et c'est  l'tudiant de demander ces notes et la machine lui rpond'


cela se complique.

Puisque vous en tes  



> 'l'tudiant de demander ces notes et la machine lui rpond'


Si vous avez un poste en libre accs cela sera plus simple.

@+

----------


## djidji22

oui une interface graphique sur un poste fixe ,quand jexcute mon programme une fentre  DOS affiche :Scolarit  votre service et c'est  l'tudiant de taper sa requte et  la machine d'afficher la rponse  partir d'une base de donne
merci  ::):

----------


## PauseKawa

Bonjour,

La solution la plus simple pour vous me semble tre Tkinter.

@+

----------


## Luke spywoker

Salut le no python,
J'ai entendu sur ce forum: 'Tkinter on est tous passs par la' ce qui ce justifie par le fait que Tkinter est l'interface graphique la plus simple a prendre en main mais a ce qu'il parait pas la plus joli de toutes les solutions d'interface graphique.
Je ne connait que Tkinter comme interface graphique et Tkinter dispose de plusieurs add-on des modules tiers comme Pmw (Python Mega Widget) Tix etc...
Qui permettent de faire plus avec Tkinter.
Je vous fait quelques liens vers de la doc sur Tkinter:
-Tkinter 8.4 reference: a GUI for Python
-An Introduction to Tkinter (Work in Progress)
-penser_en_tkinter
-Construire une interface graphique pas  pas en Python avec Tkinter et wxPython
Et en bonus le meilleur document francophone que je connaisse sur Tkinter: Un document exhaustifs de tout Tkinter cru c.a.d un listing des methodes avec lequel je connait tout Tkinter:
-Tkinter 8.4 refrence: Une Interface
Utilisateur Graphique (GUI) pour Python

----------


## pingouinos_64

Je ne connais pas Tkinter mais j'ai dj dvelopp une application en PyQt.
Beaucoup plus lourd  prendre en main je vous l'accorde.
Je m'essaie depuis peu  Django et en suis trs satisfait. C'est plutt rapide  prendre en main et tu pourrais  mon sens arriver trs vite  un rsultat satisfaisant avec une petite base Sqlite.

A toi de voir, client lourd ou lger ?

----------

